
Electronic education: Flipping the classroom - pama
http://www.economist.com/node/21529062
======
tokenadult
From the submitted article: "The NEA and its supporters will eventually lose
this fight, says Kate Walsh, the president of the National Council on Teacher
Quality, a think-tank that unions love to hate. 'It will be considered fair
game to collect the data' and to use them to get better teachers in America’s
classrooms, she says."

The National Council on Teacher Quality

<http://www.nctq.org/p/>

is an interesting organization, with helpful publications on how to help
learners learn more by helping teachers teach better. I especially like the
council's publications on mathematics teaching,

[http://www.nctq.org/p/edschools/standards/viewRationale.jsp?...](http://www.nctq.org/p/edschools/standards/viewRationale.jsp?id=18)

[http://www.nctq.org/p/publications/docs/nctq_ttmath_fullrepo...](http://www.nctq.org/p/publications/docs/nctq_ttmath_fullreport.pdf)

<http://www.nctq.org/p/docs/nctq_nmsi_stem_initiative.pdf>

which needs much improvement in the United States.

<http://www.ams.org/notices/200502/fea-kenschaft.pdf>

